# statistiques de vente



## aquil (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je bosse (temporairement) dans une boîte qui investit le marché des appli. Problème : je ne connais pas grand chose dans ce domaine, et d'ailleurs je n'ai ni IPhone ni IPad. 
Je me renseigne un maximum sur ce marché mais il y a toujours quelque chose qui reste flou pour moi : je ne trouve pas de statistique sur les ventes d'appli. 
A partir de combien d'exemplaires vendus peut on dire qu'une appli a marché? Lorsque mon collègue dit "c'est incroyable, cette appli s'est vendu à 5000 exemplaires!", il veut incroyable/bien ou incroyable/nul?  
Bref je n'ai aucun ordre de grandeur. J'ai bien trouvé des chiffres mais ils ne concernent que les énormes succès, qu'en est il du chiffre moyen? 
Si vous avez développé des appli, n'hésitez pas à témoigner de votre expérience perso 

merci d'avance pour vos réponses qui m'aideront a coup sur!

ps : quand je parle d'appli, je parle du segment jeu (ciblant les enfants) et payant


----------



## Céroce (12 Mai 2011)

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127252/comment-reussir-sur-l-app-store

En gros, en divisant le chiffre d'affaire annuel des applis par le nombre d'applis payante, on se rend compte que le CA moyen est faible. Comme tu le soulignes, on parle surtout de ceux qui ont eu de gros succès, mais ce sont des exceptions; en fait une poignée d'éditeur ramasse le plus gros des profits.


Gagner de l'argent avec l'App Store n'est pas simple, parce que:
- la concurrence est énorme (+ de 100 000 applications)
- les prix de vente sont faibles; à 4 , le prix est considéré comme élevé !
- créer l'application exige du travail, donc de l'argent

Partons sur 4 . Il faut retirer les 15% de TVA du Luxembourg puis les 30% de com d'Apple. Ça fait 2,38  par vente dans ta poche.
Ensuite parlons des frais:
- programmation
- graphisme
- musique
- écriture/conception
- marketing (poste très important)
À la louche, on est à 20 / 25000  pour la première appli. 

Du coup, il faut être autour de 10 000 ventes pour être rentable: c'est pas gagné. Sache que 5000 ventes, c'est pas mal du tout. Compare un peu avec le marché du livre pour avoir une idée.

À mon avis, le seul moyen de gagner de l'argent est d'amortir les coûts sur plusieurs projets: la structure de l'application restera à peu près la même, et une fois la première appli connue, le besoin de promotion se fait moins vital.


----------

